# natural miscarriage (no D&C)



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I just miscarried at 11 weeks two days ago and don't want to have a D&C. Has anyone else done the same? Can you tell me if you still had any cramping several days later? I'm pretty sure everything came out, but I was so tired today after just going to the grocery store and the recycling place that I thought I would pass out! I felt a heaviness in my lower abdominals too. Also, how long did you bleed? I've talked to my midwife and she seems to think I'm fine. I'm also thinking about going to see an OB/GYN for the first time in 8 years. I thought I would make sure everyting is fine in that area. (I had my son at home with the same midwife, but have not seen an OB). Thanks in advance to those of you who respond. Dawn


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

I miscarried at 10 weeks, last week. I bled for about 4 days, i'm still spotting a very tiny bit (9 days later). I had cramps off and on for a few days after. I did have an ultrasound at the ER the night it happened, and they didn't see anything in my uterus.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I was about 9 weeks and I spotted for a few days and then had heavy cramping like labor for about 6 hours. After everything passed I had additional bleeding for a few weeks. My midwofe told me to expect it to be similar to postpartum bleeding and it was. I also ended up doing to much to soon which resulted in a return of bleeding. So take it easy and don't push yourself. I was actually surprised how much it was like my previous birth.

((HUGS)) to you


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I think you can expect heavy bleeding for a few days, then it will taper off. The process you went through is very much like birth and so you need to be careful to not do too much too soon. Drink lots of fluids and try to rest as much as you can. Cramping and that heaviness feeling can be caused by the uterus returning to its pre-pregnant size.

Are you sure you passed the placenta? Actually, I'm thinking you probably did or else you'd be feeling pretty miserable and like a hard clump inside, and lots of cramping. Some cramping is normal and so is some clotting for the next few days.


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I definitely passed the placenta because it was sort of stuck for about 15 minutes and I just waited for it to loosen. I had my copy of Special Delivery next to the toilet, so I kept referring to that. I feel tired for sure. It's been 4 days now and I can tell I need more time to recover. With my ds' birth I stayed in bed for a week because I tore a little and didn't want stitches, so I didn't feel as physically exhausted. The bleeding has slowed a little, but still picks up from time to time. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about your m/c







. I'll be thinking of you as you rest and heal.

(I also opted for no d & c 6 years ago--this all sounds true to what I experienced as well.)


----------



## SonjaG (Apr 25, 2002)

I had a natural m/c about a month ago. I don't remember much of the after bleeding, because I bled so darn much during the micarriage. I do remember feeling weak for a while afterwards, but put it down to how much blood I lost - kind of like when you donate blood.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 19, 2001)

sorry to hear about your loss.

I have had 3 miscarriages in the past year and there were all non-medicalized, excepting that I have a homeopath who prescribed some remedies to help me get through the process and to make sure that everything came out.

Please make sure to be very attentive to your nutrition for some time. The amount of blood and tissue that you lose at a 10 week miscarriage takes a toll on your body. You may feel tired for a while, both from the emotional stuff and the physical drain. I ate a lot of beets and iron-rich foods to help build my blood back up after it happened to me.

I hope you are healing fdrom this. It can be such a hard thing to experience.

peace


----------



## texasmama (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss.

I have miscarried three times.
The first time was at 10 weeks. I didn't have a d&c then. I was told to do bedrest for almost a week.

The second one was from a pregnancy about 6 weeks after the first miscarriage. I lost that one at 6 weeks. I bled for about 18 days and had to have a d&c.

The doctor suggested that I wait for at least 6 months before I try again.

I got pregnant with my son about 7 months later. I carried him 29 weeks. He was born preemie and medically fragile. He is 10 yrs old now. He is strong and healthy. He has Down Syndrome.

I miscarried another baby in May of last year. I didn't know I was pregnant at that time. I found out shortly after that I was pregnant with my dd. ( I think I lost her twin) She is a strong healthy full-term baby. She was born weighing 9 lbs. 13.2 oz and 21 in long. She is on target for all her milestones.

Blessings be with you,

Karen


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi- I also had a natural m/c (blighted ovum) @ 11 wks. My CNM had me come back in for b/w a couple times to make sure my hcg levels went down to normal, bcz they did, she determind there was no need for an additional d&c. If my hormaone levels had remaind elevated it would have meant there was still tissue that needed to be removed. Thankfully I didnt need that. My CNM also recommended I use Evening Primrose Oil on the night of the m/c.
blessings & I am sorry for your loss, maria


----------



## joyfulliving (Aug 23, 2002)

Grantsmommy,

Know that we are all with you in mind and heart.







I hope you are doing okay. It's been days since your post so I am sure a lot has gone on since then. Please, know that if we were near there are many of us here at MDC who would nurture you so please make sure you nurture yourself.

I miscarried at 9 weeks in March. Opted for a natural miscarriage rather than a D&C. Unfortunately i did not receive very good communication from the midwives at the birth center nor from their backup obstetrician about what to expect and we ended up in the emergency room. (of course it was the middle of the night - aren't all ER vsits then??) We hadn't been told about how much blood there might be - and there was a lot - we were afraid I was hemorraging and were at home with our two year old son wth no family to help us so opted to go to the hospital. Ha. by the time I arrived I'd passed the placenta and fetus together! They sent me home without doing a thing - yippee! I did end up gong to my old obstetrician a day or two later who did a quick suctioning (no drugs







) to get sme of the tissue which had adhered to my uterus and was blocking my cervix. I was still cramping and bleeding and that small procedure (plus the care and attention) made all the difference.

I made sure I replenished my iron. I took hemaplex every few days and also yellow dock herb. Drank water, camomile tea and grieved.

I am so pleased to hear from others that it is possible to have a natural miscarriage and that there are CNM's who are supportive of this proccess.

Blessings,
Joyfulliving


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

That sounds about right. I had a peak of bleeding, when I passed everything, and then bled for about a week after that, though it was *not* heavy or bright bright red. I think the brownish spotting continued for at least another week after that, off and on.

Please be sure to care for yourself...just like postpartum, if you're doing too much you might bleed more--and if you're super tired it might be signal from your body to just take it easier.

If you're still gushing-bleeding later on, can you go see someone just to be sure? Maybe your midwife knows a natural-friendly OB/GYN. My doctor is very kind and gentle, and she's the one who encouraged me to opt out of surgical/drug interventions on my first miscarriage. There are good doctors out there that will respect your wishes.

I'm sorry that you lost your baby. I hope that you and your partner can take some time to rest, at least until your body recovers so that you're not as tired all the time. Please keep updating us with how you're doing?


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks again for all the responses! I'm feeling much better, physically and emotionally. I've pretty much stopped bleeding. Occasionally a spot here or there. I passed one more big clot on September 1st (5 days after) and had some minor cramping/pain just prior to that. It took me about a week to get my emotions/hormones regulated again. I'm still saddened by the loss, but I don't cry at the drop of a hat anymore. Of course, I still cry at Little House on the Prairie, but that's normal for me!









I've decided to go see a home-birth friendly OB in a few weeks to get a pelvic exam. I haven't been in so long...I guess I just feel like going. You know, it's so much fun! lol Anyway, I'm going with a friend who has had a miscarriage as well (several years ago) and who feels the same way I do about MDs. She's going to get an exam too. I'm looking forward to getting PG again in 3 or 4 months. I'll keep you all posted! Thanks!


----------



## April (Aug 8, 2002)

I know it has been a while since you made your original post, but I just wanted to say thank you, and I was so glad that you did! I'm glad that you're feeling better and more hopeful. I miscarried last week (at 8 weeks) and opted not to have a D&C, but I also didn't feel like I got very good guidance from the nurse about what to expect... I was worried because I'm still having some (very light) spotting, but now I'm feeling more relieved, because it sounds like this is normal.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

Dear Grants Mommy;
So sorry about your loss. I lost a baby at 7 weeks and I bled quite a bit. It was like after my birth, so it did last for awhile. One thing that helped me was a natural hebal remedy called "Rescue Remedy". They sell it at the natural foods store, and it helped calm me down, I was devastated at the loss. I still use it when I feel I need it. You simply put a couple drops on the tongue, or, put it in a glass of juice or water.
Blessings to you.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

grantsmom, hi I am so sorry. Please take good care of yourself.

I too m/c this summer. I was 12 weeks. i knew that the baby wasn't alive at 8 weeks. it took my body 4 weeks to realize. I m/c and then had spotting for about 10 days. I went to my midwives every week for 5 weeks to have blood tests done to make sure the HcG level came down (to below 5) that means that everything was m/c and I wouldn't have to have a D&C. I went through alot, physically and emotionally. But finally, now at the end of the summer, everything is over. I feel like a new beginning is around the corner.

I hope this is helpful. Do treat yourself well and with love on this journey.

I wish you healing and peace,

Beth

ps: feel free to look up the posts I made during my m/c journey.

forgot to add: I didn't have the D&C, myy levels did go down to below 5 it did take time though.....


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Mine were very much like a birth.

The first was at 6 weeks. Light bleeding for about 3 days, then one afternoon of heavy cramping and passing tissue - then it was done.

The 2nd was at 9 weeks - LOTS of bleeding and gushing - it went on for a week. I was afraid because I had no idea what to expect. There just isn't good information about this anywhere. Painful contractions that felt just like labor. Every once in a while over the course of 10 days or so, I would pass a piece of something. Finally on the last day I was at the laundramat and felt something slide out. It looked like a pink peanut in the shell. I saved everything and buried it.

The 3rd was awkward because we were tent camping in a remote area. It was 8 weeks. Lots of cramps that lasted a week, bleeding and passing some tissue. I could identify the placenta - about 2 inches across -- not much else. I wanted someone to talk to so badly - another woman - I was tempted to just grab someone off the street and cry on their shoulder. I kept going about the routine - we were hiking and canoeing and swimming. I took one afternoon to nap and cry, and then I felt better.

Your body knows how to clean itself out. D and Cs are not needed.


----------

